# TKD and weapons



## mystic warrior (Apr 1, 2006)

This had better not turn in to a slam posting.
I just wanted to know why TKD added weapons to an art( well that depends on if you are WTF or ITF)
That is known for its kicking and punching.
Thanks for the info


----------



## Gemini (Apr 1, 2006)

TKD didn't add weapons. Some schools that teach TKD incorporated weapons training into their curriculum to give it greater appeal to a wider range of perspective students, as have other arts.


----------



## mystic warrior (Apr 1, 2006)

ok thanks


----------



## rmclain (Apr 2, 2006)

Historical F.Y.I.:    Before the push to make the original kongsoo do (tang soo do) schools in Korea under the banner of Tae Kwon Do back in the 1960's, some of the schools taught Bong Sul (staff techniques) and Bong Hyung (Staff forms).  Namely, the Ji Do Kwan and Chang Moo Kwan.

But, most of those original forms/techniques were lost when a universal curriculum was made by the KTA/WTF.  

R. McLain


----------



## Last Fearner (Apr 12, 2006)

mystic warrior said:
			
		

> I just wanted to know why TKD added weapons to an art( well that depends on if you are WTF or ITF)
> That is known for its kicking and punching.
> Thanks for the info


 
Personally, I don't see where "WTF," or "ITF" has anything to do with the answer. These organizations only serve as guidelines for minimum requirements. If you take Taekwondo to mean "Korean Martial Art," and within that concept, you understand the skills of self defense, then it makes sense that any instructor would pursue knowledge that can be helpful to achieving greater success in survival of street encounters.

If you imagine what was used in Korea during the three Kingdoms period, one must conclude that, just as other cultures, weapons were used by soldiers and villiagers alike (throwing rocks, staff, spear, daggers, swords, etc). Unarmed combat movements of the body resemble the skills of weaponry. I teach all varations of standard Martial Art weapons because the knowledge is useful - - if not only for the strengthening and conditioning of the body while training with a weapon, or the possible use of similar items in modern times, then it is important for the ability to defend against such weapons. Many street gang members are buying Martial Art type weapons and becoming self-trained enough to be dangerous. If you have trained in that weapon, you understand its use, and how to better defend against it.

Historically speaking, I would say that weaponry is integral part of any Martial Art training, and has been a part of Taekwondo all along. In modern times, many instructors have not retained this in their curriculum. However, for those who obtain the training, and include it in their curriculum, I would not say they are "adding" it to Taekwondo, but placing it back where it was missing. Taekwondo might be "known for its kicking and punching," by novice and non-Taekwondoists, but there is much more to the genuine Art then most people know, especially what is beyond Beginner Black Belt, and the Master's level.

That's how I see it.  
CM D. J. Eisenhart


----------



## fireman00 (Apr 12, 2006)

No taekwando organization has added weapons as part of the "official" TKD training, schools add weapons as they see fit.  My first school (WTF) we did nunchucka training and in my present school we do 'chucks, bo, escrima sticks and broadsword.


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 12, 2006)

Korean police officers and soldiers are still trained in TKD (granted, it different than most people trained), trained with tactical side handle batons (tonfas as many would know them).  This weapon fits nicley with TKD.


----------

